# Controlled folder access blocked DDVDataCollector.exe



## Chrisca (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello, This year I am not buying a security program but want to try Windows10 Defender. I noticed that I am getting every 15 minutes this notification "Virus & threat protection: Unauthorized changes blocked... related to DDVDataCollector.exe ". Found some info online, but I am not sure which option to take and I hope to get some feedback or suggestion here. I turned the "Controlled folder access" function off, but I am still getting that notification and I also read that permanently turning that windows function off is not recommended. Any thoughts on this?
Then a) I read the DDVDataCollector.exe is related to DELL Data Vault and one should find that DELL file and remove it. 
or b) clicking on the "Allow" button in that notification to whitelist DDVDataCollector.exe 
AND I just saw that I got the same Unauthorized changes blocked for IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe - would be the same procedure suggested for that one? 
Thank you!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I suggest you read this thread at the Dell community forum, it offers several possible fixes :- https://www.dell.com/community/Insp...Defender-blocking-changes/td-p/6088979/page/2


----------

